# Heat or Needs Nutes



## Flyinghigh (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok I thought that she was having a heat stroke from being in the Veggie room and I moved her into the flower room over the week end.
I believe that I had a mouse that gotten into the bottom of the bucket drain holes on the side at the bottom, there was a lot of potting soil that had come out like it was dugg at. So I took some Steel wool and place them into those holes and it seem to stop them going in. The funny thing is that I Didn't see any mouse **** anywhere and I don't know how there got in..

Temp - lights out 60 and after the lights been on til morning time the 
temp is 79.

1000 watt HPS 12/12

Fan going while lights are on.

2 exhaust fan only 1 runs all the time.

Kellogg Potting soil mix with perlite, vermiculite, has some Mg left over was added.

F.F. Nutes haven't add any

Water when the leaves shows signs of droopy or Moister tester or by picking up the 5 gal bucket, light weight. 
PH level I keep it at 6.63 if possible. 

Question is. Water and Ph level can a plant go hay wire by having to much Ph Minus when watering.. So what I mean is that when I fix the level to where I want and then the next time I use the same water that Not all gone the level of the PH has gone up, so I add a drop or 2 to lower it then water.  My other plants aren't having any problems like this one and they get the same water treatment..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow...seriously stretched Sativa.  pH will drift if it has been left sitting around for awhile, and since it is a chemical that adjusts your pH, then I would think that it could be hard on the plant.  I mix my soultion the day before I feed it, and then check it a few hours before feeding to be sure pH is where I want it.  I use all the solution, I don't leave it sitting around, so I really don't know what could happen.  You've definately got something going on with that one...it looks like a hemp plant!  She is awfully big to have not recieved a feeding yet...are the leaves yellowing?  Has it grown into the light?  Anyway that you can pull it out of your grow area and get some better pics in normal light?  maybe a couple close ups of som fan leaves, and a couple overall shots...she definately has something going on with her...I wonder if whatever was boring into your pots could have done some root damage?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 22, 2010)

L.F Hemp plant.?  Nope N.L.&P.P and the stock and branches has some purple to it.  No the leave are not yellow nor are the tips burnt and just lost the first 2 set of leaves at the bottom only.

First of all, the top has been cut off for a clone and the clone died.. She Sad:giggle:  She grew faster then the others I have and waited to flower when I seen her (Well) Blonde hair sprouting out.:giggle: waited for the others to sprout there White Pistol..

Yea I have a kitty litter bucket I cleaned really good before using and I dump 2 gal in there once a week Ph it down and I do add Ph minus down when it time to re-water.  Maybe that the whole Problem and I will dump the water and just use fresh water each time for watering,  I would hate to add nutes everytime I have to water, I Don't Do the Gal of water to each 5 gal buckets anymore do to the plants don't seem to handle that much water.
Moister tester always.

I put my finger up inside the wholes where I think a mouse got up in there and there is some room up in there in 2 of the holes, I dropped the bucket to see if I could get the soil to drop, but no, and yea maybe there Root damage..

I can't use any Normal light because they sleep during the day and grow at night and don't want to cause and harm like get a Hermie,


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

I wasn't saying she WAS a hemp plant...lol....she looks like one...lol (I was joking)

If you have not fed her any nutes I would try that...she may just be hungry, especially when you said that she lost her bottom leaves.  But then you would think that she would turn yellow b4 dropping leaves...anyway to get some better pics?

After lights come on I mean...not this minute...lol


----------



## zem (Jan 22, 2010)

:holysheep: FH this plant has very bad PH probably very low, the claw shaped leaves are a clear sign but man it looks bad. i'm sorry its just my opinion, IMO this plant is not worth the trouble of repairing it cuz it would take too long, if it were me i would place it aside from the main lighted area, trim down the badly damaged areas keep some "ok" lookin leaf if theses any left  and let itgive me some popcorn buds. it hurts every time i go back to look atthis pic lol


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

I would say the strain your growing likes a higher PH, I have some strains that go crazy if I dont keep them at 6.9-70 PH...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok I found that the leaves were droopy last night feed 1/2 tsp tiger bloom to a gal water, maybe I need to make it stronger.
Ph is at 6.63- 6.69, maybe the Ph is still to High.!

F.F. Tiger bloom 

I thought about trimming it back a bit and try to clone those tops and see if they re-root or just die.

I know it Not a heat issue because my other plants are closer, But I was wondering if the Semi Gloss paint reflection was the problem but looking at my Veggie room from where the problem started there Not much of a reflection actual it it more of a dull paint then shinning, so that Not the problem.

Did I mention I do have Purple stem and branches and fan leave stem are purple, but there Not complete purple, some of my other plants are showing signs of purple.          
Now can that be some sort of N.K.P. problem or other Nute issue.?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Flyinghigh!

That's a 1000 watt hps?  Doesn't look bright enough and your plants have some real serious stretch issues.

Looks like you've got a phosphorous deficiency.  What are you feeding it?


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

A few purple stems isnt a big deal, when they all turn purple and get a really dark color to them its a problem.. 

With a plant that size if I were to begin feeding I would use slightly less than full strength nutes..


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

You may also be getting root bound, thats a big plant I think your at your limit for a 5 gallon bucket...


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol sorry for so many posts, but in the pic of all your plants and the light notice how the drooping plant only droop where it goes above light level? The undersides of leaves are not supposed to get intense light, your burning the undersides of the leaves... It also looks like the plant doesnt like being that close to the light source


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 23, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Flyinghigh!
> 
> That's a 1000 watt hps?  Doesn't look bright enough and your plants have some real serious stretch issues.
> 
> Looks like you've got a phosphorous deficiency.  What are you feeding it?



This started in the Veggie room under a 400 watt Conversion bulb 18/6 and it grew alot faster then the others. I could put my 400 Hps under there to give more light, but I don't think that the whole problem.. 

F.F. Tiger bloom is what I feeding since she in under flowering every 2 weeks... water n between..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> You may also be getting root bound, thats a big plant I think your at your limit for a 5 gallon bucket...



Not Root Bound.!!! I am more thinking that a mouse had tore up the root when she was in the veggie room and that when I notice soil coming out and shook the bucket to see if anything comes out. Nope So I had so stuck my finger in there and found there a Big Cape around 2 of the holes, so I put some Steel Wool into those holes and put her into flowering.

I had water the soil good and picked the bucket up and dropped it to see if I can move the soil down and Nope..

I could also push some soil down from the side and hope for the best..


MindzEye 	Lol sorry for so many posts, but in the pic of all your plants and the light notice how the drooping plant only droop where it goes above light level? The undersides of leaves are not supposed to get intense light, your burning the undersides of the leaves... It also looks like the plant doesnt like being that close to the light source  


Don't worry about to many Post.!!  The thing one remembers after hitting :bongin:submit to reply.. 

Close to the light, would that be for all of the plant or just the ones near the light.?
Maybe I'll bend the Branches over tonight as far as I can take them with out braking the Branches and try that..!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

Tiger Bloom full strength would be 2 tsp/gl along with 1 tbl of Big Bloom.  I'm not saying to give her full strength...but 1/4 tsp is definately not cutting it.  I use the same nutes, and my plants right now are takeing 1 1/2 times the rcommended dose, with no leaf burn at all.  I also have additives that I add with more (P) in it,  and like I said still have not reached the max yet.  FF is a pretty gentle nute, I have never grown a plant that went by 1/4 strength for very long.  And the feeding calls for every week, if you are only feeding every 2 weeks....1/4 strength...she is definately underfed...don't go hog wild, but I would give her at least 1 1/2 tsp per gallon.  Especially if your not using the rest of their line-up....hell if it were me I would use full strength...she's freakin starvin to death...lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I gave her some Feed and now she has burned tips as you can see in the first pix.
I thought that big bloom was for veggie time because it as more N in it and didn't need that since I was in flowering..
Think it would hurt if I gave some Big Bloom since I didn't add to tiger bloom, this is really a discouragement to grow on the inside because of all the variable that goes on with inside grows. 
Most of my plants are getting the purple stems on them..

Last pix, Be nice if all my plants would look like this, must be doing something right and do yea believe she the same age as the rest..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I am Out of soil and wondering if re-using male soil would hurt my female and yea the one that I am having a problem with.? I do have some hydroprox soil that has No per-lite or vermiculite and it clumps when smashing into the hand.

I thinking about replanting in a BIGGER Pot tonight and was wondering.
None of the pollen sack broke..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Be nice if there was better pix then Plant Abuse site.
http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html

My plants don't look like any of those pix I see, except for 1 pix and that over watering..
If it was warmer I would just throw her outside and be Done with her.. then might Hermie on me when time to harvest..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Bloom is used through the whole grow.  In my oppinion it's their best product.  If I could feed only one thing they offer it would be the big bloom.  It's very hard to overdue it, and it is the only product they offer that is truely organic.  

Do you not have a feeding chart??  If not go to their website and get one.  

Slight nute burn on the tips is not bad.  Maybe back off just a little, but definately give her some big bloom, next time...she will love you for it.  Do yourself a favor to, and research your nutes a little bit more before starting your next grow.  Good Luck to you!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I get it backwards I am using Grow Big (6-4-4) not big bloom Sorry.
I also got Tiger bloom for flowering..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

So you are in the transition week on the FF schedule?  The last week of veg?

I don't think that I would use re-used soil with her, if you do then you will want to treat it like it is a soiless mix, and start off with nutes, as the males you had in it already probably used up all the nutrients in it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I am about ready to scrap that witch right out of there.!!
1. I believe now that a mouse was inside the bottom of the bucket, because I transplanted just a while ago and found that there a Big hole up in there that I had to fill hopefully i got enough up in there..

2. it was some what root bound to the edges..

3. as far as reusing the soil I had too and give a kick on the bucket and hope for the best..

4. there is Sticky crap on the bottom parts of the leafs that getting worse so that must be from the white fly's. I have lots of fly strips up. So what to do about the sticky crap.?


Not only I have that problem! I have a female that showing sign of a Hermie already and been trying to get a Good pix of it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 27, 2010)

Would Vit-b1 for plant, help her out.?


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 27, 2010)

The thing is you may may have already helped her out the damage that is there isnt going to go away. You can give a shot of B-1, maybe even a foliar spray of Kelp. If you do spray when the lights are off!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 28, 2010)

I Don't think there any help for her at this point..!! 
Maybe I'll throw her outside over the weekend and let nature take it course and repair herself and might end up Hermie on me by switching back to day time when Lights are on at night..


----------

